

Graphs That Showed Landmark Discoveries but Were Later Debunked - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/6-graphs-that-showed-landmark-discoveriesbut-were-later-debunked

======
ChrisArgyle
There are some interesting politics behind the Higgs boson results mentioned
in the article. The 144GeV result should not have been released because it was
not significant by particle physics standards (>5 standard deviations).
However, the world was frothing at the mouth for LHC news, so out it went

There's a great documentary on Netflix about it called Particle Fever
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Particle_Fever](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Particle_Fever)

~~~
batbomb
"Released" is a fuzzy term. If you mean published, well, yes, they should not
be published to a peer reviewed publication, but most peer review publications
wouldn't bother publishing them in the first case. Preliminary
results/progress reports can and probably should be released in many cases, if
only to let people know what's going on. That happens a lot, you get "Oh we
noticed something with three sigma significance over here, but we don't have
enough statistics" and then somebody else can examine their data and say "well
I've got five sigma proof that's an artifact" and then more papers are written
on methods, cuts, calibration, simulation, etc... while both experiments might
still be running.

On one hand, sometimes this act itself can bias people into making bad cuts
and stuff. On the other hand, when this process doesn't happen, you also get
people working in a box for two years with some systemic error they didn't
account for and then claiming a 6 sigma feature in publication that's really
an artifact of noisy ADC channel and some massaged cuts.

------
sebastianavina
In a couple year, we are going to have a round table about women issues at the
UN and another table about men issues, it's going to be fun to watch both
sides argue about a "polemic" subject.

For example:

If a guy impregnates a woman, and she decides to abort it, but he wants to
keep it?

 __ _grabs popcorn_ __

------
buserror
"Summer sale" popup, "subscribe now". Tab closed.

I wonder who makes that sort of decision is webland, harassing the first time
visitor is /bound/ to work...

~~~
monknomo
They have a sales funnel that you fell out of. It's a really common, and
apparently effective type of funnel. By whatever measures they are using,
they're probably better off without you.

I also miss the old web, where articles were just text dominating a page, but
it seems to be dying. I have devoted some thought to what to do about it, but
I've come up dry so far

~~~
stephengillie
Sorry for continuing the off-topic discussion with an unpopular suggestion,
but without that site whitelisted for Javascript, it was only a webpage
dominated by article.

